# Is the trombone a phallos symbol?



## PeterN (Jan 21, 2019)

So with all this recent epic stuff and 9 horns etc, could this all be erotic in nature? Are the 9 horns maybe a metaphor for 9 inches? Maybe the guy who got 11 horns, puts Action Strikes drums behind it, and compresses it damn loud is doing this sexual ritual and telling inches? Also like ”Here, Im the Alfa male”. This is some masculinty stuff isnt it?

Not that its wrong in any way. Just dismantling it.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2019)

We all know Sigmund Freud favoured the trombone over other instruments, Dad.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 21, 2019)

Im writing ’beautiful’ melodic stuff with woods, piano and such, but the guys who do epic with 9 trombones get all the girls. If they got tattoos I wont even enter the area.

Should I switch to trombones?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2019)

I would just roll out 18 contrabassoons and timpani. 
That will get the ladies trembling with sheer delight.


----------



## TGV (Jan 21, 2019)

What have you been smoking?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 21, 2019)

I believe it’s spelled phallus.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 21, 2019)

Im thinking about a thesis: Testosterones effects on orchestration.

But its good. Nothing wrong with it. We need manifestations of testosterone in modern Western society. Just jealous you guys get all the chics.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2019)

PeterN said:


> Im thinking about a thesis: Testosterones effects on orchestration.
> 
> But its good. Nothing wrong with it. We need manifestations of testosterone in modern Western society. Just jealous you guys get all the chics.


----------



## ptram (Jan 21, 2019)

In Italian, "trombare" means "to f**k". A "trombone" can be, therefore, someone fu**ing a lot.

Paolo


----------



## PeterN (Jan 21, 2019)

ptram said:


> In Italian, "trombare" means "to f**k". A "trombone" can be, therefore, someone fu**ing a lot.
> 
> Paolo



So to take this a step further, maybe the guy with a lot of Tuba and such could be on Viagra. Not necessary, but we could maybe technically suspect that. Any word for ”tuba-re” etc in Latin? 

French horn needs no definition.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 21, 2019)

I think thats why I write mostly with piccolo flutes, they are nice and tiny and connect to me better..


----------



## PeterN (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyway, as a conlusion sort of, its better to channel all that sexual energy in trombones rather than intimidate random people in real life. Its a great way to manifest it all symbolically. A fast ostinato on top of that and a choir in climax, oh boy.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 21, 2019)

The horns are the heroes and heroines of our stories, the trumpets are the kings, queens, and the souls of the fallen, the tuba is the foundation of the earth, and the trombones are the voice of God.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I think thats why I write mostly with piccolo flutes, they are nice and tiny and connect to me better..


I prefer to write for high speed fibre, since I never quite connected with 56k.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2019)

I kind of like bassoons. 

But trombones are good too.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 21, 2019)

I prefer the cimbasso because it's an extended range with lots of girth.

And it sits between my legs like I have a giant

trombone


----------



## PeterN (Jan 22, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I kind of like bassoons.
> 
> But trombones are good too.



Girls - generally put - are not into bassoons. This is my experience. Every time I did a nice bassoon work, and played it to some female, some guy with a trombone showed up. First mocking my piece with the trombone, doing all kinds of fluttering noises and rises with it. Then he added a fast ostinato, nine fu*kin horns, and an orgasmic choir in chorus. Needless to say the pants fell off. There I stood alone again. :(


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 22, 2019)

PeterN said:


> So to take this a step further, maybe the guy with a lot of Tuba and such could be on Viagra. Not necessary, but we could maybe technically suspect that. Any word for ”tuba-re” etc in Latin?
> 
> French horn needs no definition.



"Tubare" in italian is the sound that pigeons do when they are in love.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 23, 2019)

Horny bones


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jan 23, 2019)

Nothin' like a good bone.


----------

